# Dog beds



## kimimiles (Aug 26, 2020)

Do you recommend to buy special dog beds? I found only this review about my question pawsnose.com/best-waterproof-dog-beds


----------



## monica263 (Aug 29, 2020)

kimimiles said:


> Do you recommend to buy special dog beds?


My dogs prefer sleeping in my bed with me, however, I still got them comfy beds! I found them from this blog: https://acedogblog.com/best-dog-beds/


----------

